# Tips For Introducing Newbie To Upland Hunting



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If you can't see sky UNDER your barrel, the bird is too low to shoot at. 

NEVER shoot at cripples on the ground. If the bird is on the ground, the dog will get it.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I enjoy these kind of threads. I am very beginner, and the chances of me ever getting to go out upland are slim but it helps to read through these for reminders about safety and the reasons you train certain things with the dog. One of my uncles in Wisconsin worked with me on shooting this summer when I was visiting, I want to continue in UKC so want to get better at handling a gun safely. I would like to be able to eventually go out, I hope it will ultimately make me a better trainer if I have actually seen real hunting scenarios and see how the dogs work them. 

I really enjoyed shooting clays, now that our weather is finally cooling off I'd love to get out and practice again. My uncle's advice was to find a sportsmans club to join down here, I was taken aback at the cost (I'm in the Carolinas and thought it would be more reasonable) maybe I need to expand my search area. We don't have nearly the choices they do in Wisconsin either. Makes me wish for the millionth time we had 20 acres.....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Watch your dog. They know if there are birds in the field or not. Generally anyway. Be careful to call them back and not to let them get too far out front. If they flush a bird and it’s too far away, you won’t get that bird. Your dog will look at you like, why the hell did I bring you? Learn how your dog hunts. Does your dog spin to flush the bird so you can hit it? Or does your dog just flush a bird without paying attention to where you are and if you are able to shoot it? Dogs learn with us. Dogs are in it for the game. Guns = Fun for dogs. They will get an attitude if you miss a lot. Practice 5 stand if you can at the range. Skeet and trap are ok, but doesn’t really give you lots of different ways a bird will fly. Also pick up your spent shells and bring them home, don’t leave them in the field.

Best thing is to watch your dog. Be very careful to not hit your dog, especially if your dog doesn’t sit on the flush.

Goldens have amazing noses.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska---Stacey

At one time I was a newbie. Watching and trusting the dog was something that I learned early on.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Excellent post! I grew up in a heavily populated pheasant area in South Dakota where my hometown is taken over with people in blaze orange each year. Last year a friend of my parents that always comes over from Wisconsin to hunt had his dog get shot. The dog lived, but basically had to have one whole side of his body shaved to get out the bb's. I will only go out with locals that have hunted forever, makes me too nervous because some people lack serious common sense!


----------



## Bella Floden (Nov 28, 2014)

<<5. Tell the newbie that a bird can be killed by firing through tree branches and leaves. I had to prove this on one hunt by killing a chukar by firing through leafy branches. After all, 1 1/8 oz. of #6 shot has over 250 pellets. The front of the shot string clears the way for the pellets behind it. How many pellets do you think you need to kill a chukar? grouse? >>

For those of you shooting pheasant, just make sure you're not illegally taking a hen pheasant along with it. There will be other opportunities to flush.


----------



## The_Alpha_Dog17 (Jan 5, 2018)

I personally prefer brush pants over chaps, but to each their own!

https://theuplandhunter.com/best-brush-pants-grouse-hunting/


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The_Alpha_Dog17 said:


> I personally prefer brush pants over chaps, but to each their own!
> 
> https://theuplandhunter.com/best-brush-pants-grouse-hunting/


Brush pants are good. However, my brush pants seemed to shrink after a couple of years (get my drift?) whereas the chaps did not. I also like the chaps for their ability to cut the wind. The brush pants I had were faced in the front only.

My jacket is a Carhartt, love the way it doesn't snag on thorns and other brush. Favorite hat is an Irish tweed hat.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Plus the chaps can be used during training waterwork so you can stay a little more dry.


----------

